# MDOT Land Hunting



## ch451 (Jul 2, 2008)

Please excuse if this has been asked before, can you hunt MDOT land?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Nope... That is unless it is posted "Open for hunting" or get permission. I am not aware of anyone that has been granted permission.


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

I actually called MDOT about a stretch located along I75 and they said, No Hunting and to stay off!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Please read the tresspassing law. If it is not posted or connected to farmland.............


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

From page 30 of the guide: "You may hunt or trap within the road right of way where the adjoining property is publicly owned."


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I asked that question of Boehr several years ago when he was a mod here and his response was similar to that of malainse's. Its generaly not permissable to hunt mdot property.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

That sucks, in other states you can hunt power company properties and mdot type properties.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I had a roommate in college who bow hunted in the US-27 median north of Clare. To my knowledge he wasn't successful. He also wasn't the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

duxdog said:


> Please read the tresspassing law. If it is not posted or connected to farmland.............


Yeah, follow that advise on hunting property between the expressway and let us know how it works out for you. I'm sure duxdog will pay the ticket for you. :lol::lol::evilsmile


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Chuck said:


> That sucks, in other states you can hunt power company properties and mdot type properties.


Not in all states in the matter of power companies. That is entirely up to the company.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Chuck said:


> That sucks, in other states you can hunt power company properties and mdot type properties.


In Michigan, usually the power company (utility) has a Easement not a Right of way, and the landowner still controls access to the easement. Maybe different on a ROW. Folks look at a power line, and say ROW, when easement may be the correct term.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Rudi's Dad said:


> In Michigan, usually the power company (utility) has a Easement not a Right of way, and the landowner still controls access to the easement. Maybe different on a ROW. Folks look at a power line, and say ROW, when easement may be the correct term.


I wouldn't go as far as saying usually. The Verona SGA (over 7000 acres) in Huron County was land that was owned almost entirely by Detroit Edison prior to the state purchasing it around 1987 and Detroit Edison still owns a lot of land in the Harbor Beach area where hunting is not allowed even by Edison employees or anyone renting Edison land to farm their rental agreements (everyone that I seen and I use to work closely with Edisions investigators, specifically states for crops and no hunting.

As for regular powerlines typically seen you are right, normally easement but there are some with right-of way with the exception of the high tension towers which is normally property owned by the company.


----------

